# Intrest gauge for setting.



## Ember_Kamura (Oct 19, 2020)

Ah, hello everyone, This is my first post here and I'm not sure where to put this, so feel free to move it if it's in the wrong place. As of recent I've been trying to work on some kind of hypnosis/latex cybernetic/sci-fi setting for FA.  I kind of wish to make myself an audience with my writing and all, and some recent improvements in art have also given me a bit of confidence. So what exactly would you masses want? I'm just trying to brainstorm some ideas at this point, soon as I take a short nap. It has been a few months of trying to figure stuff out, I kind of want some level of uniqueness to say the least.


----------



## Arishipshape (Oct 19, 2020)

Ember_Kamura said:


> Ah, hello everyone, This is my first post here and I'm not sure where to put this, so feel free to move it if it's in the wrong place. As of recent I've been trying to work on some kind of hypnosis/latex cybernetic/sci-fi setting for FA.  I kind of wish to make myself an audience with my writing and all, and some recent improvements in art have also given me a bit of confidence. So what exactly would you masses want? I'm just trying to brainstorm some ideas at this point, soon as I take a short nap. It has been a few months of trying to figure stuff out, I kind of want some level of uniqueness to say the least.


My first question for you is: are you writing for the masses, or are you writing for yourself? Are you writing to get people to read, or are you writing because you‘re a writer and as such must write? If you’re truly writing for the masses, I’d look at what’s popular and copy that. However, if you have some internalized motive, then write what fulfills that motive.

As for me personally (who is not a very good representative for the masses), I’m certainly intrigued. Sounds like you’re unique enough in genre and concept alone (though I don’t have much experience in reading FA stuff and therefore am unequipped to make such a judgement). I look forward to seeing what you make!


----------



## Ember_Kamura (Oct 19, 2020)

Arishipshape said:


> My first question for you is: are you writing for the masses, or are you writing for yourself? Are you writing to get people to read, or are you writing because you‘re a writer and as such must write? If you’re truly writing for the masses, I’d look at what’s popular and copy that. However, if you have some internalized motive, then write what fulfills that motive.
> 
> As for me personally (who is not a very good representative for the masses), I’m certainly intrigued. Sounds like you’re unique enough in genre and concept alone (though I don’t have much experience in reading FA stuff and therefore am unequipped to make such a judgement). I look forward to seeing what you make!


Suppose on what you mean by the context of that. I do enjoy writing, and I don't really plan on doing it for any sort of personal profit at the moment. I kinda just wanna write and maybe make some art here and there for my setting. I kinda came here for the former, as I was asking to see what people may wish to see integrated into my works in some way. As of now, I have a long story in the works, and I plan to update them soon with new grammatical fixes and additions.


----------



## Arishipshape (Oct 19, 2020)

Ember_Kamura said:


> Suppose on what you mean by the context of that. I do enjoy writing, and I don't really plan on doing it for any sort of personal profit at the moment. I kinda just wanna write and maybe make some art here and there for my setting. I kinda came here for the former, as I was asking to see what people may wish to see integrated into my works in some way. As of now, I have a long story in the works, and I plan to update them soon with new grammatical fixes and additions.


Very well. The reason I asked was that you seemed to be taking a poll of what people would like to see in your stories, which led me to believe you were doing it to cater to people. 

I like long stories! I look forward to seeing yours. Though your FA link on your profile appears to be broken.


----------



## Ember_Kamura (Oct 19, 2020)

Arishipshape said:


> Very well. The reason I asked was that you seemed to be taking a poll of what people would like to see in your stories, which led me to believe you were doing it to cater to people.
> 
> I like long stories! I look forward to seeing yours. Though your FA link on your profile appears to be broken.


Sweet! I'll get to work on the link, I'm kind of cleaning up at my writing at the moment.


----------

